# Canning chicken corn soup



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I processed six of our fryer chickens and broke them down, I simmered all the bones and backs to make stock. I am planning to get all the mea off the bones and make chicken corn soup with it, all the recipes I saw involved making soup first and then canning it. Could I heat up the stock to boiling, put chicken, raw potatoes and corn into the jars and then fill with the boiling stock and process the jars for 90 minutes? It seems like it would be easier than making a big pot of soup and then canning


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

I think it would primarily be a quality of the end product issues rather than a safety issue. 90 mins resolves most safety issues as long as it isn't too thick. But 90 mins. processing could easily render potatoes and corn to just mush so you'd have chicken in corn-potato mush.

Rather than making a big pot of soup I prefer to use the NCHFP instructions for soups which basically - with a few exceptions - let you mix just about anything together as long as you stick with the 1/2 and 1/2 rule of 1/2 solids and 1/2 liquid in each jar.

I just blanch the corn and potatoes (and carrots and onions in mine) the day before and stick them in the fridge overnight. Then next day I bring the stock to boiling with the cut up chicken pieces in it and boil for about 10 mins. Fill the jars with chicken pieces, some of the pre-blanched vegetables to 1/2 full and then fill it the rest of the way with the hot stock. Process 60 mins for pints and 75 mins for quarts.

http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_04/soups.html

Would that work for you?


----------



## mollymae (Feb 10, 2010)

I do this frequently. I do like to brown my chicken a bit just because we like the texture that way. I do not heat much less boil my corn or potatoes in any way prior to processing in the cAnner. Oh gosh....the best stuff ever!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

mollymae said:


> I do not heat much less boil my corn or potatoes in any way prior to processing in the cAnner. Oh gosh....the best stuff ever!


Mollymae, you've much to learn.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

> I do not heat much less boil my corn or potatoes in any way prior to processing in the cAnner.


And what processing time do you use? They all have different processing times, especially when canned raw.

Nothing says you have to *boil* them but there are no provisions for canning potatoes raw. They need to be blanched at least


----------

